# Can anybody give me a tutorial for 3OP for 3x3 BLD?



## RadioactivCuber (Jan 7, 2015)

I want to learn the 3OP method for corners especially alongside M2 Edges......but the videos in youtube are in other languages.so can anybody write me or give me a video tutorial of 3OP for 3x3 BLD............I will be very thankful


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is a 3OP tutorial, but 3OP really isn't used anymore as there are better methods out there such as the beginner-friendly M2/OP and also BH

I linked Noah's tutorial because it has M2. In addition, OP is much easier to learn, and can also be fairly fast. Most importantly, it is an excellent tutorial


----------



## RadioactivCuber (Jan 7, 2015)

brian724080 said:


> Here is a 3OP tutorial, but 3OP really isn't used anymore as there are better methods out there such as the beginner-friendly M2/OP and also BH
> 
> I linked Noah's tutorial because it has M2. In addition, OP is much easier to learn, and can also be fairly fast. Most importantly, it is an excellent tutorial



first of all, that was my first question and
second, I know M2/OP and M2 is far better that 3OP for edges but neither R2 or OP is better than 3OP for corners and many cubers still use it as M2/3OP


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, you are quite radioactive 

Don't ask for help from other people and then start yelling at them, please. Brian gave some good information. If you already know it, you should have given more info during your first post so people can address your question in the best way.


----------



## RadioactivCuber (Jan 7, 2015)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Wow, you are quite radioactive
> 
> Don't ask for help from other people and then start yelling at them, please. Brian gave some good information. If you already know it, you should have given more info during your first post so people can address your question in the best way.



1) I already mentioned I have searched all videos on youtube
2) I also mentioned that I searxhed text tutorials
3) I specifically asked for 3OP tutorials
4) I mentioned or at least gave a hint that I know M2 (read my question carefully)
5) He mentioned in his answer that 3OP is not used now which is not true.....it is used for corners......am I not right??!!
6) He blamed me saying that "I'm not sure if you're joking "............why on earth would I joke in my own question
7) He didn't provide anything related to my answer

8) Yes...........I am really sorry for my radioactive reaction

I promise not to yell from now on.............but I am angry at you toooooo..........you also didn't post a related answer


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 7, 2015)

RadioactivCuber said:


> 1) I already mentioned I have searched all videos on youtube
> 2) I also mentioned that I searxhed text tutorials
> 3) I specifically asked for 3OP tutorials
> 4) I mentioned or at least gave a hint that I know M2 (read my question carefully)
> ...



If you don't have the patience to treat our community with respect, you definitely don't have the patience for blindfold solving.

I don't know if there's a language issue or maturity issue, but something clearly isn't clicking with you.

Why would ANYONE try to help you when you immediately abuse them for not giving you exactly what you want? Brian is an amazingly helpful guy, and you have no business treating him that way.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 7, 2015)

I think a better way to improve would be to stick with M2/OP until you are averaging 1-2 minutes with it and then switch to 3-style. 

3-style is objectively the best BLD method we have right now. All other methods are just stepping stones to it. There is no real need to add in the extra stepping stone of 3OP. The time and effort spent on making the switch is just going to slow you down.

Sub 1:00 should be very reasonable with M2/OP. After that, you should be looking at 3-style and not 3OP.

If you want a 3-style tutorial, try Noah's and Brian's


----------



## RadioactivCuber (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank You, Senior


----------

